

Large-Scale Simulatanous Inference: Empirical Bayes (Efron, Stats 329) - hamilton
http://www-stat.stanford.edu/~omkar/329/

======
jwr
This is really good stuff.

Does anybody know of a good set of video lectures on probability/statistics?
I'm interested in a mathematical statistics approach, not the usual
experimental statistics. There isn't much on iTunesU, unfortunately...

Anything on Bayesian inference would also be great.

